

SecondMarket Data On Private Company Stock Sales - snewe
http://www.techcrunch.com/2010/01/21/exclusive-secondmarket-data-on-private-company-stock-sales/

======
byrneseyeview
How is "buy/sell demand" not always equal for a given stock? If buyers want
ten shares, and sellers only offer two shares, the price goes up until the
imbalance ends.

